# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Hàn Quốc Quán - Quán ăn ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Kể từ khi những bộ phim Hàn Quốc đầu tiên được phát sóng và được các bà nội trợ yêu thích thì song song đó các món ăn Hàn Quốc vì thế cũng ít nhiều được mọi người biết đến. 
Nhắc đến các món ăn quen thuộc và truyền thống của Hàn là phải nhắc đến món kim chi, cơm trộn, thịt ba chỉ nướng, và lẩu chua cay, ..v..v.. Giờ đây, không cần phải đi đâu xa, bạn vẫn có thể thưởng thức tất cả các món ăn đặc sắc ấy khi đến với Hàn Quốc quán.
Tọa lạc tại số 18 Hoàng Việt, quán trở thành địa chỉ ẩm thực của những người Hàn xa quê hương hay người Việt muốn tìm hiểu và khám phá văn hóa ẩm thực của đất nước được mệnh danh là xứ sở kim chi này. 
Hai món ăn tiêu biểu của người Hàn Quốc thường thấy trong những buổi họp mặt thân mật, ấm cúng là món thịt nướng và lẩu chua cay Hàn Quốc. Thịt nướng thì ở quốc gia nào cũng có, nhưng mỗi nước đều có một bí quyết và công thức ướp gia vị riêng. Riêng món thịt nướng ở Hàn, trong chế biến món này việc sử dụng loại tương (sốt) riêng biệt để làm cho món ăn vừa đậm đà vừa làm tăng vị ngọt của thịt. Thịt sau khi ướp xong sẽ được nướng tại bàn, mang lại bầu không khí sum vầy. Lẩu chua cay có màu vàng đẹp mắt, nguyên liệu là các loại hải sản như: mực, bạch tuộc, hoặc lẩu rau, đậu phụ… uống kèm với rượu so-ju thì không còn gì tuyệt hơn. 
Quán có không gian được bày trí khá gọn gàng và đơn giản nhằm nổi bật lên đó là các món ăn ngon truyền thống của Hàn Quốc. Bên cạnh đó là nhân viên phục vụ chu đáo sẽ làm bữa ăn của bạn trở nên ngon miệng hơn.

Ðịa chỉ	18 Hoàng Việt, Q. Tân Bình, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Nhà hàng tọa lạc phía sau khách sạn Đệ Nhất

Ðiện thoại	0957097000

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	hien19980@yahoo.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Hàn Quốc Quán_

*Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan an o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------

